# Snakes Dead!



## t-bo

Today I came home and found one of my adult female royals was dead 

I bought her summer time last year, she was sold to me as a bad feeder but I had dealt with difficult feeding royals before and always got them round... Her fate with the previous owner was to become a rectics meal, as she was a problem feeder she was more trouble than she was worth to him... 

I got her to eat a few meals while with me, but when winter set in she refused all meals again... in just the last 3 weeks I moved her to a juvenile rack as I thought the smaller enclosure might help, but she still refused... and today she is dead  :? 

Poor girl.. im gutted, just loosing any of my animals cuts me up... I realised while posting this I didnt even have a picture of this girl... she was loved though like all my animals... dang


----------



## Charun

sorry! it is one of the hardest things when they die without warning.
I have had chameleons from people that where sick and you give them all the things they need, a lot time and you get atached to them and then they stiil don't make it.
again ,sorry


----------



## nattyb

Yeah im sorry too mate  losing any pet is hard to take especially if youve been working hard to get them healthy.


----------



## cornmorphs

sorry mate, such a shame


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear that t-bo and my heart goes out to you.I know from experience how attached you get to these problem animals as they take so much more time than the others and you end up not getting pics as you dont want to cause any more stress to them.

Im sure she had the best life she could have had with you.

Once again sorry for your loss

Ryan


----------



## LeeH

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Cat

so sorry for your loss


----------



## t-bo

Thanks for the kind words all!


----------



## Anonymous

Im really sorry to hear about your loss, but remember all the good times you had with her, and if it wasn't for you helping her she would have gone along time ago, just remember she's gone to rainbow bridge were all our loved ones go, it isn't easy when we lose something close to us, but time heals but never forgets. 
heres the link so take a look and find comfort there like i have when i have loast a few good friends  

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## ROMANO

sorry to hear it mate


----------



## Guest

Penny where did you find the rainbow bridge that is soooooooo sweet

Ryan


----------



## Anonymous

Greenphase said:


> Penny where did you find the rainbow bridge that is soooooooo sweet
> 
> Ryan


I got it sent to me in an email from a good friend of mine after i lost my bearded dragon.

sorry to hijack your thread t-bo :?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Really sorry to hear about your Royal t-bo


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

ps the rainbow bridge brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## manda

omg im sooo sorry 4 ur loss t-bo i cried when my goldfish died lol i love all my pets sorry again
manda xxx


----------



## Viper_

sorry to hear that bud, its a great shame and a great loss when we lose one of reptiles or anything loved for that matter, Something will be around the corner as where theres life theres death and vice versa.


----------



## Cat

rainbow bridge.  i have never seen anything more beautiful in my life i'v only just stopped crying  thank you penny


----------



## Deadbait

sorry to hear that mate, its horrible when pets die i know 
but at least she died in a happier home than in the retics viv... you did your best and thats all there is to it, if nothing else you can be happy that you gave her better end to her life than what would have happened


----------



## Tus

t-bo all i can say is a feel you, and im sorry for your lose mate.


----------



## treeboa

just seen it, kin ell bad when it happens, you tried your best and gave what you could, shame it was not a posting saying it had suddenly discovered the joys of eating


----------

